# Hawthorne mens pedals and rack lenses



## Rustngrease (Mar 28, 2022)

Good set of riders, I haven't serviced them but they spin pretty straight ,  two lenses for a rack .
Shipping included in final offer.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 28, 2022)

50


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks for the start nd


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 5, 2022)

$65.00 shipped priority flat rate


----------



## Rustngrease (Apr 5, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Rustngrease (Apr 6, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> $65.00 shipped priority flat rate



Getting close though , another bump and I'll through em in the mail


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 6, 2022)

68.00 is my final bump shipped priority flat rate mail.


----------



## Rustngrease (Apr 7, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> 68.00 is my final bump shipped priority flat rate mailthay






Hoagie57 said:


> 68.00 is my final bump shipped priority flat rate mail.



That will work,


----------

